# Recommended furry reading?



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

I get bored a lot. Some suggestions would be nice. :3


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 4, 2009)

The Crying of Lot 49.

Gravity's Rainbow.

God Don't Like Ugly.

War and Peace.

Seize the Day.

Those will do far more to get rid of your boredom then the typical furry clap-trap writing.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 4, 2009)

Two kinds


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 4, 2009)

Watership Down
The Plague Dogs
Traveller
Redwall
Silverwing


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 4, 2009)

There's a Recommended Reading thread in the Writer's Bloc for works from within the fandom that are available on FA or otherwise online:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36790


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> There's a Recommended Reading thread in the Writer's Bloc for works from within the fandom that are available on FA or otherwise online:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36790



Ooh, thanks! I'll be sure to check that out. :3

And I'll take a look at the other suggestions, too! Thanks a bunch guys!


----------

